# 14' Meyers jon boat mods



## perchin (Mar 21, 2010)

So I missed on my opportunity on the bass tracker :evil: . Guess I'll try to do somthing with this old 14' meyers jon. I got this for free so I can't complain to much.
Its 38" across the bottom and 50" across the beam. 13' 10" long. This will be a slow build. Any suggestions???


----------



## perchin (Mar 21, 2010)

Forgot...... Picked up a 9.8 mercury for $50.00 last summer for a boat I no longer have. Just got new seat posts today, and picked up a evinrude 32lb thrust bow mount troller for only $75.00 last week.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2010)

you got some good deals. looks like a nice boat to build. is that boat a v?


----------



## perchin (Mar 21, 2010)

Boat is a flatbottom...sorry the pics are from my phone......still bumed about the tracker getting away from me....


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey, you could turn this into quite a nice rig with a little effort and a budget! Don't fret about the Tracker...that's part of shopping when it comes to boats.

Since you do have a rig, you can build it to suit your needs. I see you're putting a bow mount on, what else are you interested in? Casting deck, floor, storage, livewell?


----------



## perchin (Mar 21, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> Hey, you could turn this into quite a nice rig with a little effort and a budget! Don't fret about the Tracker...that's part of shopping when it comes to boats.
> 
> Since you do have a rig, you can build it to suit your needs. I see you're putting a bow mount on, what else are you interested in? Casting deck, floor, storage, livewell?



I'm thinking cutting the seats out flooring over all the ribs, when I say take out all the seats I mean the way I seen it done on here....cut out all but the outer 4 inches on each side so you can walk through, yet maintain its structural. I need to keep the floor nice and low cuz its only 38" on the bottom. Mounting two seats on pedestal's. A livewell, and some side storage. I also need to beef up the transom for the 9.8 hp. I currently own a nice livewell but I'm afraid its too big :shock:


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 21, 2010)

Cutting the seats sounds like a good idea, and a floor will definitely help you and friends when moving around. With a couple pedestals and the 9.8hp, you'd be set!

For the structure, you just need to decide if you want to use wood, or aluminum. Wood is cheaper, but heavier and will eventually need replacing. Aluminum is lighter, and durable, but you'll pay a higher price.

After that, start cutting. Measure, mark and check twice before you cut. I think when you start, you'll see that your boat has a lot of potential.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 22, 2010)

i agree. it has tons of potential. check out bufords 12ftr https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9912&hilit=12+foot. this will give you lots of ideas.


----------



## perchin (Mar 22, 2010)

Picked up a Trailer and Battery. Trailer $25.00, Battery $60.00 :shock: 

The trailer is going to need some rehab.


----------



## perchin (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the boat.


----------



## perchin (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry about the multiple posts, but my connection is crap out here in the boonies. In order to upload without being timed out I have to do it two ot three at a time.

Here is the motor for it ( Mercury 110 9.8 hp )


----------



## perchin (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are some supplies.

Seats------$30.00 off CL
Troller------$75.00 off CL
Battery-----$60.00 Kmart
Switches----Free from work
Terminal blocks----Free from work
Anchor mates----$8.99 each from Kmart
Seat Posts--------too much!!!


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice, just hope your "work" doesn't follow your thread here at TinBoats :lol:


----------



## perchin (Mar 22, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> Nice, just hope your "work" doesn't follow your thread here at TinBoats :lol:



:LOL2: Nahhh.... they know anyhow they were throwing that stuff away, from some communications cabinets that we were scraping out.


----------



## perchin (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is the primer I'm going to use.... picked up 5 cans of it at Menards.


----------



## perchin (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm open to suggestions on the layout. So far I have got a feel for where I want the seats. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## caveman (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like a good start.
If anyone wants them switches/blocks i say come on up and get them.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice find on those seats.. they look awesome.. especially for 30 bucks


----------



## perchin (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, I just sent my check out to FASCO, $66.15....from what you guys say around here this should be my #1 investment so far. I must say Jerry at FASCO knows his product very well. For having an old fashioned payment acceptance, they are good, 3 day turn around!!! =D>


----------



## perchin (Mar 24, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Nice find on those seats.. they look awesome.. especially for 30 bucks



Yeah, I've been buying things all winter in prep of a boat.
The best part about the seats, is that they are the largest and widest I've ever seen!!! I'll measure them up tonight.


----------



## free jonboat (Mar 24, 2010)

a 9.9 merc for 50$, a bow mount troller for 75$, a TRAILER for 25$? man id love to shop where u do :lol:


----------



## perchin (Mar 24, 2010)

free jonboat said:


> a 9.9 merc for 50$, a bow mount troller for 75$, a TRAILER for 25$? man id love to shop where u do :lol:



Yeah, I do love living where there are around 15 lakes within a 10 mile radius of me. You would be amazed what people get rid of around here for :mrgreen: 

Well I found my go to shop.... It's called Tracy's custom riverboats. Its just a small shop in Newago, if you seen the inside of this place.............(my goodness...wipe tear) its a grown man's toy shop!!!! You should see that man's custom built boats. Anyway they also do live wells, anchor guides, repairs, welding, etc. I found that someone did a hack job on a couple seams of my boat so I'm gonna have Tracy's weld up everything they find that is bad and stiffin up the boat. Also gonna rehab the transom and beef it up a little.

This needs some attention


----------



## perchin (Mar 24, 2010)

Made a little bit of progress with the little bit of time I can get each night. Removed the old transom, side arms, and seat tops. the styrofoam was shot and pulverized in there.


----------



## perchin (Mar 27, 2010)

Question, will the blue sheets of styrofoam from a home center work for flotation?
I really hate the idea of taking all the time to clean something to make such an unsightly mess with the mix and pour stuff.:shock: Any help would be great.


----------



## perchin (Mar 27, 2010)

So I was supposed to be roofing this morning but my buddy's that were supposed to be here, got to drunk last night and are running late. So I did a little bit of work on the boat.





I ended up needing to replace the impeller and rehab the carb.


Drilling out the rivets holding in the seats.


"Don't worry dad, I'll get any mice in there out!!!"


Still on the hunt


The other helper!


----------



## perchin (Apr 3, 2010)

So I have been having an epic battle with mother nature and managed to get the upper hand for about an hour tonight. When I removed the rear seat, that damaged seam really showed its true colors :shock: . Anyone have any ideas on how to straighten out this transom? I'm thinkng maybe two pieces of wood, one on each side, then sandwich them with multiple C-clamps?


----------



## perchin (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm still at a loss guys, your input would be warmly welcomed. I still can't seem to get the transom straightened out. I tried using two boards and a wedge piece to bend it back with no luck. It goes past straight, and when I release the C-clamps, it just goes back to its bent form. :twisted: Here are some pictures to give you an idea of what I did, In order.


tightened them up till transom went a little past straight.


here is the wedge on the furthest out part of the bend.


and when all released, it just goes back to crap!!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

I must have a meyers too because I have that same piece attached to the transom.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

I got a wiene dog like that too.

YOu need to get the transom welded to reapir it. I am not sure that you can make that fix yourself. Once its connected to the other side it should straighten out. Did you try hammering it a bit?


----------



## perchin (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah... I was afraid of that. I also beleive you have a Meyers. There is one that looks identical to yours just down the road from me, and it is a meyers. Hammer is not doing the trick either. I'm getting to the point I might just scrap this one. It is full of defects, and I didn't pay nothing for it.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

perchin said:


> Yeah... I was afraid of that. I also beleive you have a Meyers. There is one that looks identical to yours just down the road from me, and it is a meyers. Hammer is not doing the trick either. I'm getting to the point I might just scrap this one. It is full of defects, and I didn't pay nothing for it.




Find one that you can mod man. That one looks shot. You will probably spend more on fixing it that its worth. Sell the aluminum for scrap.


----------



## caveman (Apr 5, 2010)

Perchin,
Looking at your boat if you can wield then you may be able to make it work as for me i can't wield ..............
So that wouldn't work...
Look at cash in it now and cash in it after it is finished and is it worth it only you can answer that....

Mike


----------



## perchin (Apr 7, 2010)

Well............. Today I have decided to call it quits on the ol' girl. She's from the 50's and has served her purpose. I'm picking up a different boat tonight.
Kinda sucks that I bought 3-50 packs of solid aluminum rivets :roll: , the rest of the stuff will go on the new boat.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2010)

RIP.....


----------

